# Reliable Gateway Seller in US?



## gokuguy (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm finally breaking down and getting a 3DS XL (new). Are there any resellers that ship within the US that someone can vouch for?


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Mar 18, 2015)

Your console is 3DS XL or New3DS XL?
Currently Gateway 3DS can support 3DS/3DS XL/NEW3DS v4.1 ~v9.2
If your 3DS/New3ds is v9.5,i suggest you buy sky3ds.Sky3ds can support 3DS/NEW3DS v9.5.0-23.


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 18, 2015)

3DSGamerWorld.Com said:


> Your console is 3DS XL or New3DS XL?
> Currently Gateway 3DS can support 3DS/3DS XL/NEW3DS v4.1 ~v9.2
> If your 3DS/New3ds is v9.5,i suggest you buy sky3ds.Sky3ds can support 3DS/NEW3DS v9.5.0-23.


 

Its a 3DS XL. I tried to put brackets around "new" to keep it from confusing people, but I probably should've been more thorough.

I've thought about the Sky3DS, but if the 3DS XL I'm getting is indeed unboxed as it says, it should be on a firmware I'll be able to downgrade, if what I've looked up is true. I would much rather get a Gateway and have EmuNAND set up than have a Sky3DS that may or may not be patched out of use later.


----------



## Escamilla (Mar 18, 2015)

Doubel check your 3ds system version is very important. And as to where to buy the gateway 3ds card, i got mine from r4dpepot site : http://www.r4depot.com/16-gateway-3ds-flashcart-play-3ds-games-on-3ds-xl-and-3ds-console.html      They are the on the gateway 3ds official reseller list, and i used to buy r4i card from them. So i choose them first.They delivered within 5 business days to my house in USA with a tracking number. The customer service response time is quick and helpful. You can consider them, or you can also email to them to check.


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 18, 2015)

Escamilla said:


> Doubel check your 3ds system version is very important. And as to where to buy the gateway 3ds card, i got mine from r4dpepot site : http://www.r4depot.com/16-gateway-3ds-flashcart-play-3ds-games-on-3ds-xl-and-3ds-console.html They are the on the gateway 3ds official reseller list, and i used to buy r4i card from them. So i choose them first.They delivered within 5 business days to my house in USA with a tracking number. The customer service response time is quick and helpful. You can consider them, or you can also email to them to check.


 

Alright, I will check the firmware before ordering the Gateway. Thanks for the link as well. I'll keep it in my bookmarks until I find out my console's firmware.


----------

